# 7-day FREE trial of Bigstock photo. 35 free stock photos for book covers, etc.



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got this email, thought I'd share. Please bump if you think others might want 35 free images at Bigstockphoto.com. Personally, I use this site all the time for my cover stock. They have everything and great prices.

https://www.bigstockphoto.com/free-trial/?utm_campaign=twoseries0&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=HouseList&utm_term=mainCTA

ETA: I just got this email too. 25% off any subscription plan!

http://www.bigstockphoto.com/promo/bigstockfallsale?utm_campaign=twoseries1&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=HouseList&utm_term=MainCTA


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, Elle! Checking it out right now.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting.
They have some really neat images that you don't see everywhere.

Something I do wish all stock agencies would adopt is what I've seen at Dreamstime where you have an option to view "images with this model" or the artist/photographer portfolio.
Often I find the perfect model but in the wrong pose/outfit. Chances are that the photographer created more than one image during that session.


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Quiss, I swear that bigstock used to have that search feature. 

Fotolia still does, and I find their regular search function better than Dreamstime.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Elle! I just started working on a book project for my daughter's class, so the free downloads are going to come in handy!


----------



## Isabel Dare (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the 25% off link, Elle! I already did the free subscription trial once, so I'm not eligible for that, but 25% off is a nice deal too.

150 new potential covers, here I come.


----------



## KA Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! :] I'm definitely going to put it to use


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm looking up pictures for some images for marketing. They have a lot more models than Dreamstime has


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for that!

As soon as I've finished fixing the ending on my novel, I'll be straight onto that!  For one thing, I'm still looking for the right cover images for it.  That's an incentive for me to try to finish it tonight.  Hopefully the link will still work tomorrow morning.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Elle.

I've already taken advantage of a previous Bigstock trial but I'm going to use them again when I've got a spare £49.


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
No to write stories to go with all those new covers ... 
.
.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

I know it has been a while, but thought I'd ask how you all got on with this trial/stock image site. As I have been considering it and wanted opinions from those who had tried it.

Many thanks


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

This looks awesome!  Wow!


----------



## kirtkinkly (Oct 30, 2014)

This is awesome! 35 Stock Photos cost hella expensive! 15$ per image in the other sites.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

FYI, this post is really old. I'm not sure you can get this deal anymore.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

But there is a similar deal (still good for 2 days): 10 days each 10 pics for free. You just should not foget to cancel in time ...
https://stacksocial.com/sales/improve-your-designs-with-100-hi-res-images-free-for-10-days?rid=928684


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

ellecasey said:


> FYI, this post is really old. I'm not sure you can get this deal anymore.


I clicked on the link, and not only did it still have the deal, but when I went to close out, they offered a "wait! Don't go!" deal of a 14 day, 5-images-per-day trail.  70 images? I don't mind if I do.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone got any feedback regarding their experience of this please?


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

OW, I found these complaints about them here:

http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.bigstockphoto.com

I would think one could get one's bank to cancel and refund the payment if Bigstock plays tricks like this, but who knows how much of a hassle it would be.


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't sign up for the 7 day trial because I don't want to forget to cancel and get stung with charges. BUT they also have a one free image/month deal which is great for those of us who are a bit less prolific...


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

"BUT they also have a one free image/month deal which is great for those of us who are a bit less prolific..."


But i think you need to give your credit card details for that too. which makes me wary.


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, but it rolls over into another free month each time, rather than a charge. I agree, it's not completely satisfying but it felt less risky to me. YMMV.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Vidya said:


> OW, I found these complaints about them here:
> 
> http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.bigstockphoto.com
> 
> I would think one could get one's bank to cancel and refund the payment if Bigstock plays tricks like this, but who knows how much of a hassle it would be.


Thanks Vidya, that's exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. I can see from those comments that there is some sort of odd Facebook requirement. Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, it wants to post on your facebook. For such cases I have an old site friended with no traffic and direct it to post (semi private) only to this one.  
Otherwise it also wants you to post if you download pics, but you can click "no thanks" and it goes away ...  
And I have put a reminder in my phone to remember to cancel in time. A small bother for 100 free pics.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

KarinD said:


> Yes, it wants to post on your facebook. For such cases I have an old site friended with no traffic and direct it to post (semi private) only to this one.
> Otherwise it also wants you to post if you download pics, but you can click "no thanks" and it goes away ...
> And I have put a reminder in my phone to remember to cancel in time. A small bother for 100 free pics.


Thanks Karin. I'm wondering if there is a problem if you don't have or don't want to involve Facebook? Also how is it possible to get 100 free pics please?


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Quiss said:


> Thanks for posting.
> They have some really neat images that you don't see everywhere.
> 
> Something I do wish all stock agencies would adopt is what I've seen at Dreamstime where you have an option to view "images with this model" or the artist/photographer portfolio.
> Often I find the perfect model but in the wrong pose/outfit. Chances are that the photographer created more than one image during that session.


Most photographers will have a link to their portfolio on the stock site. It will be a link down by their name, or the name itself will be the link. It works like this on depositphotos, istock, and shutterstock, anyway.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

OW said:


> Thanks Karin. I'm wondering if there is a problem if you don't have or don't want to involve Facebook? Also how is it possible to get 100 free pics please?


Don't know about not involving facebook, but I posted the link to the 10 days/10 pics each a few posts above - I think it is still good today.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

I picked up this a few minutes ago - it's now a 14 day free trial - if you don't accept the initial 7 day offer. 

Internet marketers, huh? - gotta love them.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

This comes very handy, thanks for sharing!


----------

